# Kaya naman pala



## AskLang

Hi!

What in English is  *Kaya naman pala *?

Thank you guys!


----------



## rockjon

All three of those words are enclitic words in Tagalog. If I have to guess what they mean together, it means that he/she/it can do it (with a slight surprise reaction). It would probably make more sense if you could give me a context in which these words are being used.


----------



## niernier

I thought you mean, "So that's why" but the translation by rockjon is also correct. Depending on the pronunciation, the translation can be different. You should know that kaya is the enclitic which gives us the problem here. It can express ability to do( thus the translation by rockjon) or it can also function as the connector which means "so/therefore".


----------



## AskLang

Can the phrase be -

*That explains it. *
*That explains everything.*


----------



## rockjon

Kaya refers to 4 different things in Tagalog:

1. Wonder/uncertainty
2. Being wealthy
3. Can do something
4. So/Therefore/That's the reason why

Ex.
1. Saan kaya siya pumunta? Where could she have gone?
2. May kaya si Bill Gates.  Bill Gates is rich. (This is a form that does not use mayaman)
3. Kayang kaya mo 'yan. You can do it. Filipinos usually use it as a term of encouragement in this sense.
4a. Masyadong ma-traffic kanina kaya na-late ako.  There was a lot of traffic earlier that's the reason I'm late.   
4b. Ninakaw ang tindahan ni bob ng lalaki. kaya may security cameras na nakakabit sa loob.  A man robbed Bob's store. So, now there's security cameras installed inside. 

It took me an extremely long time to figure this out. Though, even I'm not sure if this every meaning or usage for kaya or if my explanations are correct. There's probably also a difference in pronunciation. For AskLang's question, kaya naman pala could also mean that explains it.


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> Kaya refers to 4 different things in Tagalog:
> 
> 1. Wonder/uncertainty
> 2. Being wealthy
> 3. Can do something
> 4. So/Therefore/That's the reason why
> 
> Ex.
> 1. Saan kaya siya pumunta? Where could she have gone?
> 2. May kaya si Bill Gates.  Bill Gates is rich. (This is a form that does not use mayaman)
> 3. Kayang kaya mo 'yan. You can do it. Filipinos usually use it as a term of encouragement in this sense.
> 4a. Masyadong ma-traffic kanina kaya na-late ako.  There was a lot of traffic earlier that's the reason I'm late.
> 4b. Ninakaw ang tindahan ni bob ng lalaki. kaya may security cameras na nakakabit sa loob.  A man robbed Bob's store. So, now there's security cameras installed inside.
> 
> It took me an extremely long time to figure this out. Though, even I'm not sure if this every meaning or usage for kaya or if my explanations are correct. There's probably also a difference in pronunciation. For AskLang's question, kaya naman pala could also mean that explains it.



I have no objections. 



AskLang said:


> Can the phrase be -
> 
> *That explains it. *
> *That explains everything.*



Well, you have answered your own question. Also, the phrase "I see." followed by a "So that explains why" can also be a   suitable translation for kaya naman pala. Or one can also say, "Ah, so that explains why." 

Normally, it is said only to oneself because it is an expression of astonishment for knowing the reason to a previously unexplained event.


----------

